# ZhanChi (DaYan 5) released!



## champion (Jul 2, 2011)

Now for the formal version product, it comes with the tornado part.












For this picture,I took it on Febuary 23,2011 when I received ZhanChi's prototype of its first Mold tryout(The edge blcok with out the tornado pop part that time ).


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow this looks really nice!! although i just got my lubix lunhui just a month ago ;l


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok pictures are out but that doesnt mean the cube is on the market right?


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 2, 2011)

Yea, wait where is the link to purchase?


----------



## Igora (Jul 2, 2011)

Why the change from the traditional Dayan logo to a "Z"?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 2, 2011)

Is it out on the market?


----------



## champion (Jul 2, 2011)

Igora said:


> Why the change from the traditional Dayan logo to a "Z"?


 
Not changed logo.Just applied a customized sticker for demo(oracal 651 vinyl


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, thanks to the picture of that card, people can stop calling the Dayan 1, the "Dayan 2".


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 2, 2011)

Hmmm I don't think there is a need to put in torpedoes....


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 2, 2011)

yockee said:


> Well, thanks to the picture of that card, people can stop calling the Dayan 1, the "Dayan 2".


 
Dayan 1 - Taiyan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NucD1m8fdqc
Dayan 2 - Guhong
Dayan 3 - Lingyun
Dayan 4 - Lunhui
Dayan 5 - Zhanchi

guhong isn't the first cube dayan made, just the most popular. The first one they made is supposed to be very similar to a type F-II.


----------



## izovire (Jul 2, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Ok pictures are out but that doesnt mean the cube is on the market right?


 
3 stores in china and hong kong already have the Zhanchi's in stock.


----------



## izovire (Jul 2, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Ok pictures are out but that doesnt mean the cube is on the market right?


 
3 stores in china and hong kong already have the Zhanchi's in stock.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 2, 2011)

witeden had it yesterday.


----------



## ianography (Jul 2, 2011)

It seems like iCubeMart is lying about getting the cubes first. Scandal in the cubing world!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 2, 2011)

ianography said:


> It seems like iCubeMart is lying about getting the cubes first. Scandal in the cubing world!


 
LMAO I was thinking the exact same!!!!!


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Dayan 1 - Taiyan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NucD1m8fdqc
> Dayan 2 - Guhong
> Dayan 3 - Lingyun
> Dayan 4 - Lunhui
> ...


 
Yeah, I know what it is, I have all of them. It's just that everyone calls the Tai Yan the Dayan 2 for some reason, when the Gu Hong is the Dayan 2.


----------



## Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

They prorbably don't have it wet it say that they, or they can't ship it until icubemart ship their first batch. Or maybe icubemart meaned that they will but the first in North America to have it.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 2, 2011)

ianography said:


> It seems like iCubeMart is lying about getting the cubes first. Scandal in the cubing world!


 
Anybody can stock the cube in their store. But the question is, can anyone tell me who's ZhanChi pre-order has been shipped out?


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

Mine will be shipped out on Tuesday!


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 2, 2011)

yockee said:


> Mine will be shipped out on Tuesday!


 
Since they have the ZhanChi in stock already, why don't they just ship it out to you now?


----------



## ianography (Jul 2, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> Since they have the ZhanChi in stock already, why don't they just ship it out to you now?


 
Other orders? The store he ordered from probably is really busy with other orders and possibly other things.


----------



## Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

ianography said:


> Other orders? The store he ordered from probably is really busy with other orders and possibly other things.


 
Like i said they can have it, but they will have it, but in both case they can't ship it before an certain date.


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

They'll have it on Monday. It's HK now store. This is the email he sent me:
For Dayan Zhan Chi, the factory is working on my orders as the 1st production run, 2,000 pcs. The zhanchi will be arrived me on Monday, I shall post your orders on Tuesday if no delay.


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

Drake said:


> Like i said they can have it, but they will have it, but in both case they can't ship it before an certain date.


 
No, the guy is getting them on Monday. He's shipping out all his pre orders on Tuesday.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 2, 2011)

yockee said:


> No, the guy is getting them on Monday. He's shipping out all his pre orders on Tuesday.


 
YEah, that's what I'm saying, They don't really have them yet


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 2, 2011)

ianography said:


> Other orders? The store he ordered from probably is really busy with other orders and possibly other things.


 
Pre-orders are always first priority. People have been waiting for their cubes and why would you make them wait another whole five days?


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 2, 2011)

hey icubetime, what do you have to say about witeden having the zhanchi before you?


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey, I never said he actually had them in his possession right now, I'm just telling you what he said. I have no reason to not believe him. He's always been very prompt with any other order I've had from him. He always ships out a day before he tells me, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was in the mail on Monday. And Jeffery, just so you know, I'm not trying to start anything with you, or gang up on you, I'm just telling you what I've been told. I have no problems with anyone or any store, but if Dayan is promising you the cubes before everyone else in the world, you may want to ask them why stores in China already have them.


----------



## Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

Hmm, they don't have it right now but their starting to announce it, so that people think they are the first. And i would not order from witeden they don't even care about you and your order.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 2, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> hey icubetime, what do you have to say about witeden having the zhanchi before you?


 
The Dayan manufacturer manufactured white ZhanChi's first. Then after 3 days, they started producing the black ones. DaYan sent the white ones to iCubeMart's shipping agent in China immediately after they were done. But we requested them to hold the white cubes and not ship them off until the black ones are done so they could come in the same package. If we didn't wait these 3 days, we would've received the white Dayan ZhanChi's earlier 3 days (which is all WitEden is selling, white ones, because they didn't wait for the black ones). 

And I'm just saying, they aren't shipping them out, are they?


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 2, 2011)

yockee said:


> Hey, I never said he actually had them in his possession right now, I'm just telling you what he said. I have no reason to not believe him. He's always been very prompt with any other order I've had from him. He always ships out a day before he tells me, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was in the mail on Monday. And Jeffery, just so you know, I'm not trying to start anything with you, or gang up on you, I'm just telling you what I've been told. I have no problems with anyone or any store, but if Dayan is promising you the cubes before everyone else in the world, you may want to ask them why stores in China already have them.


 
Yeah I know, don't worry. I know why but it's really complicated and I don't want to share.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol did he say tornadoes instead of torpedos? Yes. He did.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 4, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> Yeah I know, don't worry. I know why but it's really complicated and I don't want to *share*.


 
But...I thought sharing was caring ..


----------



## Bapao (Jul 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> guhong isn't the first cube dayan made, just the most popular. The first one they made is supposed to be very similar to a type F-II.



It doesn't feel like an F-II though.
Out of the cubes I own, the DaYan I is best compared to the MuFang Competion cube. But hardly anyone has the MuFang so...


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 8, 2011)

aren't all cubes white but the factory puts chemicals to make it black? if so that is probaly why the whites are ready earlier than the blacks

for now, let's consider icubemart the first store to have white AND black zhanchis


----------



## cobe (Jul 8, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> aren't all cubes white but the factory puts chemicals to make it black? if so that is probaly why the whites are ready earlier than the blacks
> 
> for now, let's consider icubemart the first store to have white AND black zhanchis


 
Yes, I agree. And it seems icubemart's customer got the zhanchi first.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 8, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> aren't all cubes white but the factory puts chemicals to make it black? if so that is probaly why the whites are ready earlier than the blacks
> 
> for now, let's consider icubemart the first store to have white AND black zhanchis


 
correct thats why the whites are usually faster and better then the Black. also why they were made first


----------



## Erdos (Jul 29, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> correct thats why the whites are usually faster and better then the Black. also why they were made first


 
... Seriously, what's with this color nonsense that keeps popping up?


----------

